# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Guide] Bot guide

## Lavillana

I have been wasting free Runescape accounts like they were tap water trying to find a decent bot. This is what I have discovered so far: 

FAILURES: 

EPICBOT - Ban within hours
TRIBOT - Ban within hours
TOPBOT - Ban within hours
OSBOT - Ban within hours
POWERBOT - Ban within hours
RUNEMATE - Ban within days

----------


## gippy

Most of the time i get banned using Runemate quite quickly aswell. (i just got 2 day suspended for using regal wintertodt on an ironman) It all depends on the scripts and areas you're botting really. Tribot for example, when i tested one of their agility scripts i made it to 87 agility from scratch with no problems but i got perm banned with a runemate one.

I did set up a 8 account potato picking farm with dreambot to see how long it'd last, they lasted from friday morning till monday tea-time nonestop and they picked a few hundred thousand potatos. They probably lasted so long because of jagex not being active on a weekend, but thats another bot you could look at.

But yeah, clients like powerbot i wouldn't use. I've been a member of their new forum since 2009 and before it was called rsbot and imo when botwatch hit it pretty much killed that bot. Banrate is through the roof.

----------


## Lavillana

gippy quote: >>I did set up a 8 account potato picking farm with dreambot...<<<

I have not tried DREAMBOT. Do you think it is safer than RUNEMATE? If so, I will try it. I have not been banned with runemate yet, but I am a safe botter. For example, I would never run the same agility course more than 5 or 6 agility levels in one day. :-) Furthermore, if someone happened to come by and watch me, I would leave immediately after the course I am on because I don't want them to see the bot do anything the exact same way twice. I noticed on one of the agility courses with Runemate that it has the character fall off of the balance bar at the same place every other attempt. That is a script problem, and not a bot problem.

----------


## gippy

If you're doing well with runemate, i'd just stick with that for now.

----------


## Lavillana

I got banned tonight on the account that was running Runemate. Everything I have tried so far has failed, and I am not a lousy botter. I ran Honorbuddy for years and never got banned with it.

----------


## setari

Honorbuddy being for WoW, I suppose, which is interesting because WoW runs Warden.exe which scans for bot exes, in layman's terms (which is really all I know about Warden) and it's weird that RS catches these faster than WoW does. RS doesn't have anything scanning for bots does it? Might be a dumb question but it's still weird, in my opinion.

----------

